# William H. Goold on Amyraldianism



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 21, 2020)

... To impart consistency to the theory of Amyraut, faith must, in some sense, be competent to all men; and he held, accordingly, the doctrine of _universal grace_: in which respect his theory differs essentially from the doctrine of universal atonement, as embraced by eminent Calvinistic divines, who held the necessity of the _special operation_ of grace in order to the exercise of faith. ...

For more, see William H. Goold on Amyraldianism.


----------

